# in the hospital



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

SO AFTER MY DRAMA WITH SNOWY YESTERDAY NOW I AM ADMITTED IN THE HOSPITAL FOR WHAT THEY BELIEVE IS GALL BLADDER.........CAN MY DAYS GET ANY BETTER? AT LEAST I HAVE FREE TV AND INTERNET AND GET TO BROWSE MY FAVORITE WEBSITE........CAN ANYONE GUESS? LOL

AT LEAST MY BABY GIRL IS DOING GOOD


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh No!! But on the bright side, at least your baby is doing much better .... AND, you are in the right place too!!! 

Feel better soon!! :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

aww I am so sorry  I had my Gall Bladder out after my second son, the stones hurt worse than labor, did you have any pain?
That pain is soooooooooo bad  I got the laser surgery, I hope your getting that, it's 123 I was walking right after it, but thats me I can't rest especially in a hospital. :biggrin: 
Don't worry I am sure everything will go great and you will be home before you know it
Sending hugs and good thoughts///\

GOOD LUCK :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Dec 6 2008, 02:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683886


> SO AFTER MY DRAMA WITH SNOWY YESTERDAY NOW I AM ADMITTED IN THE HOSPITAL FOR WHAT THEY BELIEVE IS GALL BLADDER.........CAN MY DAYS GET ANY BETTER? AT LEAST I HAVE FREE TV AND INTERNET AND GET TO BROWSE MY FAVORITE WEBSITE........CAN ANYONE GUESS? LOL
> 
> AT LEAST MY BABY GIRL IS DOING GOOD[/B]



Oh sweetheart...I am so sorry to hear you are in the hospital. My gosh!!! So glad baby girl is doing good...now you get yourself better too!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you....yes the pain was very bad .....as soon as i said hosp everyone knew i was in pain......hopefully it wont be that long


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Dec 6 2008, 06:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683940


> thank you....yes the pain was very bad .....as soon as i said hosp everyone knew i was in pain......hopefully it wont be that long[/B]


It is bad, I know..
Don't worry it wont be long and you will be ok, promise :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear you are in the hospital. Praying they fix you up and get you home to your baby in no time. Hugs.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope you are feeling better soon. I hope this isn't a dumb question............who is keeping Snowy while you are in the hospital?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry you have to be in the hospital! praying you'll have an 'easy-fix' and back home in no time!
Glad little Snowy is doing good now so at least you don't have that worry!

get well soon!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Praying you feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

You poor thing! I'm so sorry. Gallbladder trouble is no fun! My mom had to have emergency surgery to have her gallbladder removed last year. They were able to do laparoscopic surgery and she came home the same day. She didn't want to take the pain meds they prescribed, so she made it through her recovery with just Tylenol. She said it really was not that bad. She was uncomfortable for a little while - especially the second day, but she recovered very quickly.

I hope you feel better soon! I'll be praying for you. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh no  i am so sorry


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear you're in the hospital but I'm sure you'll be better and back home in no time. 
Hugs to you and Snowy. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know that's no fun & very painful. I had my gallbladder removed a long time ago. I had one large stone that caused me agony. Hope you feel better soon & can go back home with your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had gallbladder laproscopic surgery several years ago on New Year's Eve. :shocked: It was emergency surgery
and the worst pain ever! I was so glad to be rid of it! Recovery was pretty easy and I was home New Year's Day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh goodness, I am so sorry you are in the hospital, I hope they get the pain fixed and you will be all better for Christmas. Bless your heart!!!! Glad Snowy is better...............


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Dec 6 2008, 02:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683886


> SO AFTER MY DRAMA WITH SNOWY YESTERDAY NOW I AM ADMITTED IN THE HOSPITAL FOR WHAT THEY BELIEVE IS GALL BLADDER.........CAN MY DAYS GET ANY BETTER? AT LEAST I HAVE FREE TV AND INTERNET AND GET TO BROWSE MY FAVORITE WEBSITE........CAN ANYONE GUESS? LOL
> 
> AT LEAST MY BABY GIRL IS DOING GOOD[/B]



I'm so sorry you are in the hospital.l 

If you have gallstones ... the new surgery should have you back home in no time!

I'm glad you have the internet service in the hospital ... that should help the time go by faster for you.

I'll say a prayer that all goes well for you ... but, I am sure you will be just fine!

WIshing you to feel well very soon!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

well i am having surgery today. cant write much im a little drowsy........snowy is at home while my husband goes back and forth


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry to hear of ur troubles. i hope ur gallbladder experience isnt as bad as mine. i was in the hospital a week after they took it out and then again 2 weeks later for 4 days. long story but i survived! i will never forget the pain.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope all goes well & you have a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no. I hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You'll be fine in no time and no more of that awful pain!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear this - sending best wishes for a speedy and near-painless recovery! :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope the surgery went well and that you have a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I want to wish you a swift recovery. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hope you're feeling much better today!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you very much for all of your prayers.....

the surgery went fine. i am in pain but getting drugged up with morphine (what a horrible feeling)

i cant wait to go home and lay in bed with the babies and my son they will for sure make me feel better


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I hope you are feeling better. Thank goodness your surgery is behind you. Get home and make them all wait on you!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww sweetie, glad the surgery went well. Feel better soon, and before you know it you will be home.

Thinking about ya.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Well, like Gilda used to say, "If it's not one thing..."

Glad you are all getting fixed up before Christmas!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sending out prayers for a speedy recovery ! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no!!! I had my gall bladder removed when I was 23. I have to say it was not fun going though it all but the recovery from the surgery was quick. You just have to watch what you eat after the procedure and for a few months later so that your body gets used to not having your gall bladder. I hope all goes well and will keep you in my prayers. PM me if you need any info or just to talk. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww I am so happy it went well. Recovery for me was the same day  I couldn't wait to go home and clean :biggrin: 
sending hugs and wishes for a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so glad the surgery is over and went well. I hope you are home to your babies where you belong very soon.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are in the hospital but happy that you have already had the surgery and are on your way to recovery!! I recently spent 6 nights in the hospital so I know exactly what you are going through! It is so nice to get home to a fluffy, sweet maltese though :wub: :wub: I hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm glad your surgery went well and you'll be home with your baby real soon....that's the best healing medicine!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Hope you are on the mend now!! Wishing you a speedy recovery ,healing vibes and lots of love. x0x0x n


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, something must be in the air. My sister and gf both just had their gall bladders taken out....about 3 wks ago. They both had a pretty easy re-coup. 

Good luck to you.


----------

